# AMD im Q3 2015: Weiteres Minus, Joint Venture bringt Geld in die Kasse



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD im Q3 2015: Weiteres Minus, Joint Venture bringt Geld in die Kasse*

					AMD hat seine Geschäftszahlen für das dritte Quartal 2015 bekanntgegeben, das erneut schlecht ausfällt. Der Umsatz steigt zwar wieder über die Milliarden-Marke, der letztendliche Verlust jedoch ebenso auf ein Minus von 197 Millionen US-Dollar. Ein Joint Venture bringt mehrere 100 Mio. USD in die Kasse.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD im Q3 2015: Weiteres Minus, Joint Venture bringt Geld in die Kasse*


----------



## S!lent dob (16. Oktober 2015)

Verwunderlich das AMD als solches überhaubt noch existiert, ein minus nach dem anderen. Bin gespant ob es überhaubt noch zum Lunch von Zen kommt, oder ob es wie bei 3dFx abläuft. Noch ein ganzes Jahr mit dem Bulldozer quatsch, schlecht laufenden APU´s und Playsi Chips zu überbrücken wird nicht lustig.
Und das AMD pünktlich zum Q4 Zen veröffentlicht glaubt doch nicht wirklich jemand oder


----------



## MXDoener (16. Oktober 2015)

Würde auf jedenfall an ein Wunder grenzen, wenn Zen es pünktlich auf den Markt schafft  

Thema Wunder: Ich hoffe ich werde meine AMD Aktien ohne größere Verluste wieder los...


----------



## patriotwarrior (16. Oktober 2015)

mal schauen,  ich glaube aber vorher holt sich apple oder so amd ins Haus mit rein. Auch wenn ich kein apple fan bin, was besseres könnte AMD derzeit nicht passieren. Hoffe dann nur nicht, dass die Grakas NUR für apple produkte erscheinen, ist vielleicht nicht weit genug zuende gedacht,aber das traue ich apple zu ^^ Aber mal schauen, ist mehr panik mache als alles andere


----------



## geist4711 (16. Oktober 2015)

ja die zeit bis zen und grafikkarten mit grösserem HBM2-speicher überbrücken dürfte schwer werden, auch für mich  
und dann muss man noch abwarten wie zen und  fiji-nachfolgern mit HBM-2  leistungstechnisch wirklich wird. geht das in die hose, seh ich schwarz für amd, auch wenn ich die immer gern genutzt hab weil besseres P/L verhältnis(bis ca bulldoser). wobei ich bei grafikkarten noch viel zeit habe, spiele nur in 1920er auflösung und hab ne R9 290 derzeit, die auchnoch für 2500er auflösung reichen dürfte.

mfg
robert


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Oktober 2015)

Apple ist mit sicherheit nicht nicht das Beste was AMD passieren kann, da wäre mit sogar Microsoft noch lieber rechne allerdings eher damit das Samsung wenn AMD noch billiger wird den Zuschlag macht.


----------



## patriotwarrior (16. Oktober 2015)

die einzige frage bleibt dann, wird AMD dann weiter eigenständig arbeiten dürfen und bekommen dann viel mehr geld von samsung in die Entwicklung gepumpt oder wird AMD eher in die Richtung der Smartphone APUs gelenkt <-- das wäre ja auch ein großer vorteil für samsung. Kenne mich leider mit der Materie Wirtschaft unsw. nicht wirklich aus


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Oktober 2015)

Also bei eurer Tabele geht der Netto gewinn ja bergauf und bergab  ... während der Umsatz eigendlich relativ stätig gleich bleibt ... 
Hm okay o. o...
Ich persöhnlich werde jetzt aber erstmal eine Zeitlang kein Geld mehr für Hardware ausgeben können


----------



## Leob12 (16. Oktober 2015)

Zen wird schon pünktlich rauskommen, keine Sorge. Heißt ja nicht dass man ihn gleich bekommen kann^^


----------



## Rollora (16. Oktober 2015)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Bin gespant ob es überhaubt noch zum *Lunch *von Zen kommt,


Mahlzeit! Du weißt schon, dass Chips ungesund sind?


Leob12 schrieb:


> Zen wird schon pünktlich rauskommen, keine Sorge.  Heißt ja nicht dass man ihn gleich bekommen kann^^


Meinst du einen Paperlaunch, oder meinst du, dass das Ding dann wieder ewig lang nicht verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## z4x (16. Oktober 2015)

Wie sie bei Umsatz News aufeinmal alle BWL und Börsen experten werden.

allein schon alles anhand von drei Zahlen abzuschätzen ist .... mutig.


----------



## Rollora (16. Oktober 2015)

z4x schrieb:


> Wie sie bei Umsatz News aufeinmal alle BWL und Börsen experten werden.
> 
> allein schon alles anhand von drei Zahlen abzuschätzen ist .... mutig.


Wozu muss man dazu BWL Experte sein, eigentlich reichen 2 Zahlen: Einnahmen, Ausgaben. Die Einnahmen sind seit Jahren deutlich niedriger als die Ausgaben.  Am Ende steht ein Minus. Wozu muss ich da BWL studieren, dass ich sehe, dass das auf dauer nicht gut gehen kann...

Das kann man jetzt, wie jedes Quartal hier, drehen und Wenden wie man will, es sieht aber nicht gut aus.

Hinzu kommt, dass man inzwischen weniger umsetzt, als noch 2003.
Zur Erinnerung: das einzige Produkt, das man damals auf dem Markt hatte waren CPUs. Und das VOR der Einführung des Athlon 64.

Heute ist man breiter aufgestellt: CPUs, GPUs, APUs, Chipsätze....
Und all diese Dinge ZUSAMMEN generieren nichtmal den Umsatz der CPUs alleine von 2003. 
Aber breit aufgestellt heißt auch dass man in mehr Bereichen forschen muss. Also das passt alles vorne bis hinten nicht....


----------



## Deimos (16. Oktober 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Heute ist man breiter aufgestellt: CPUs, GPUs, APUs, Chipsätze....
> Und all diese Dinge ZUSAMMEN generieren nichtmal den Umsatz der CPUs alleine von 2003.
> Aber breit aufgestellt heißt auch dass man in mehr Bereichen forschen muss. Also das passt alles vorne bis hinten nicht....


Dass man in die Breite geht und Nischen bedienen will, kann ich nachvollziehen. Nur bei CPUs mit Intel mithalten zu wollen, wäre noch deutlich weniger erfolgsversprechend gewesen; dafür war und ist Intel viel zu mächtig. Erfolge sieht man ja durchaus in Form der Konsolenchips - man stelle sich vor, wo AMD ohne diese wäre.

Reicht nur leider nicht, um die Firma wieder auf Kurs zu bringen und aus der Negativspirale zu holen.


----------



## Schinken (16. Oktober 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wozu muss man dazu BWL Experte sein, eigentlich reichen 2 Zahlen: Einnahmen, Ausgaben. Die Einnahmen sind seit Jahren deutlich niedriger als die Ausgaben.  Am Ende steht ein Minus. Wozu muss ich da BWL studieren, dass ich sehe, dass das auf dauer nicht gut gehen kann...
> 
> Das kann man jetzt, wie jedes Quartal hier, drehen und Wenden wie man will, es sieht aber nicht gut aus.
> 
> ...



Nein, er hat schon Recht. Wenn man sich nur Ein- und Ausgaben ansehen würde, könnte man allein schon Investitionen nicht betrachten. Doch was ist eine wirtschaftliche Betrachtung ohne Einordnung der getätigten Investitionen? Tatsächlich existiert das BWL-Studium (unabhängig von seiner Qualität/Brauchbarkeit) ja genau aus dem Grund, das die Buchhaltung eben sehr viel komplexer ist als eine Ein-/Ausgabenrechnung. 

Einfaches Beispiel: Eine Firma findet für sein Produkt reißenden Absatz und kann erwarten, dass dies so bleibt. Es tätigt also Investitionen (es baut neue Fabriken, bildet Mitarbeiter aus etc.). Bis diese sich auszahlen stehen sie als dickes fettes Minus in den Büchern. Solche Investitionen können gut und gern den Umsatz, Wert und Gewinn des Unternehmens übersteigen. Bei einer Ein-Ausgabenrechnung wäre dieses Unternehmen schlicht pleite, weil überschuldet. Bei langfristiger Betrachtung, die Prognosen, Abweichungen, Variablen und das reale wirtschaftliche Umfeld mit einschließt, erkennt man aber diesen Denkfehler.
Diese Betrachtung kann aber nur komplex und differenziert sein. Ergo nicht nur auf 2 oder 3 Anfangswerten beruhen, die man stur mathematisch hochrechnet.

Und das ist noch ein sehr einfach gehaltenes Beispiel.

Zudem muss man bedenken dass selbst eine eingehende Betrachtung immer nur eine Prognose ist, die danebenliegen kann, weil Niemand, und sei er noch so gut informiert, ALLE Informationen zum wirtschaftlichen Umfeld sammeln kann (Betriebsgeheimnisse).

Und dies sind nur allgemeine Befunde. Ich habe nämlich kein Wirtschaftsstudium, verstehe aber sehr wohl das Prinzip. So kann ich wenigstens erkennen, wenn die vorliegenden Informationen nicht für eine tiefergehende Analyse ausreichen, auch wenn ich selbst nicht in der Lage bin eine erschöpfende Analyse durchzuführen.


----------



## Rollora (16. Oktober 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Dass man in die Breite geht und Nischen bedienen will, kann ich nachvollziehen. Nur bei CPUs mit Intel mithalten zu wollen, wäre noch deutlich weniger erfolgsversprechend gewesen; dafür war und ist Intel viel zu mächtig. Erfolge sieht man ja durchaus in Form der Konsolenchips - man stelle sich vor, wo AMD ohne diese wäre.
> 
> Reicht nur leider nicht, um die Firma wieder auf Kurs zu bringen und aus der Negativspirale zu holen.


Ist halt natürlich der Nachteil, wenn man auf NIschen angewiesen ist. Es bleiben halt Nischen, die Absatzzahlen sind überschaubar (ok, bei den Konsolen vielleicht nicht, dafür ist der Gewinn pro verkaufter Einheit quasi null, das obwohl man kaum Forschungsdbudget hatte/brauchte, weil die APU bis auf die Anzahl der Einheiten schon fertig vorlag). Und wenn man in einer Nische einen Erfolg landet, bleibts halt trotzdem nur ein kleiner, der den Rest der Misswirtschaft nicht auffangen kann.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Oktober 2015)

Schinken schrieb:


> Nein, er hat schon Recht. Wenn man sich nur Ein- und Ausgaben ansehen würde, könnte man allein schon Investitionen nicht betrachten. Doch was ist eine wirtschaftliche Betrachtung ohne Einordnung der getätigten Investitionen? Tatsächlich existiert das BWL-Studium (unabhängig von seiner Qualität/Brauchbarkeit) ja genau aus dem Grund, das die Buchhaltung eben sehr viel komplexer ist als eine Ein-/Ausgabenrechnung.
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel: Eine Firma findet für sein Produkt reißenden Absatz und kann erwarten, dass dies so bleibt. Es tätigt also Investitionen (es baut neue Fabriken, bildet Mitarbeiter aus etc.). Bis diese sich auszahlen stehen sie als dickes fettes Minus in den Büchern. Solche Investitionen können gut und gern den Umsatz, Wert und Gewinn des Unternehmens übersteigen. Bei einer Ein-Ausgabenrechnung wäre dieses Unternehmen schlicht pleite, weil überschuldet. Bei langfristiger Betrachtung, die Prognosen, Abweichungen, Variablen und das reale wirtschaftliche Umfeld mit einschließt, erkennt man aber diesen Denkfehler.
> Diese Betrachtung kann aber nur komplex und differenziert sein. Ergo nicht nur auf 2 oder 3 Anfangswerten beruhen, die man stur mathematisch hochrechnet.
> ...



AMD entlässt allerdings Mitarbeiter und gliedert Teile aus, ich glaube kaum das hier große Investition gemacht wurden.


----------



## Rollora (16. Oktober 2015)

Schinken schrieb:


> Nein, er hat schon Recht. Wenn man sich nur Ein-  und Ausgaben ansehen würde, könnte man allein schon Investitionen nicht  betrachten. Doch was ist eine wirtschaftliche Betrachtung ohne  Einordnung der getätigten Investitionen? Tatsächlich existiert das  BWL-Studium (unabhängig von seiner Qualität/Brauchbarkeit) ja genau aus  dem Grund, das die Buchhaltung eben sehr viel komplexer ist als eine  Ein-/Ausgabenrechnung.


Ist mir durchaus bewusst. Nur sind  die Einnahmen durch investoren ja schon dabei, und die Investitionen in  Produkte sind Ausgaben. Wenn man sich nur ein Quartal oder Jahr ansehen  würde, würde ich dir recht geben. Aber wenn man über 10 Jahre hinweg  mehr ausgibt als einnimmt, helfen halt Investitionen auch nicht mehr.
Und  genau das meine ich: wenn man das ganze über einen so langen Zeitraum  beobachten kann, braucht man immer weniger Kenngrößen um zu sehen, dass  hier schlecht gewirtschaftet wird.



Schinken schrieb:


> Einfaches Beispiel: Eine Firma findet für sein Produkt reißenden Absatz  und kann erwarten, dass dies so bleibt. Es tätigt also Investitionen (es  baut neue Fabriken, bildet Mitarbeiter aus etc.). Bis diese sich  auszahlen stehen sie als dickes fettes Minus in den Büchern. Solche  Investitionen können gut und gern den Umsatz, Wert und Gewinn des  Unternehmens übersteigen. Bei einer Ein-Ausgabenrechnung wäre dieses  Unternehmen schlicht pleite, weil überschuldet. Bei langfristiger  Betrachtung, die Prognosen, Abweichungen, Variablen und das reale  wirtschaftliche Umfeld mit einschließt, erkennt man aber diesen  Denkfehler.
> Diese Betrachtung kann aber nur komplex und differenziert sein. Ergo  nicht nur auf 2 oder 3 Anfangswerten beruhen, die man stur mathematisch  hochrechnet.


Siehe oben: man kannte die Investitionen von AMD. Seit 10  Jahren versucht man in neue Märkte vorzudringen, macht halt diese  "Investitionen".
Kauft ATI, kauft Serverhersteller. Kauft dort und da ein. Verkauft das Flash Busines... usw usf
Was  aus ATI geworden ist wissen wir: 18% Marktanteil, die Fusion/APU  Produkte sind Nischenprodukte, die Investition in diverse Techniken und  Prozesse sowie Prozessoren blieben hinter den Erwartungen zurück.
Wenn  man sich nur ein Quartalsergebnis ansehen muss, kann man sagen "gut,  man investiert ja grade ordentlich, man schreibt vieles ab, strukturiert  um.... nächstes Jahr siehts anders aus". Aber hier haben wir eine  Chart/Grafik, die sich das ganze über die letzten 15 Jahre ansieht. Und  da brauche ich dann echt nicht mehr über Investitionen die in BWL  Verständnis verlangen reden, hier ist ganz klar, es hat sich  offensichtlich nicht ausgezahlt.




Schinken schrieb:


> Und dies sind nur allgemeine Befunde. Ich habe nämlich kein  Wirtschaftsstudium, verstehe aber sehr wohl das Prinzip. So kann ich  wenigstens erkennen, wenn die vorliegenden Informationen nicht für eine  tiefergehende Analyse ausreichen, auch wenn ich selbst nicht in der Lage  bin eine erschöpfende Analyse durchzuführen.


Du kannst dir  die offiziellen Zahlen bei AMD ansehen, die der letzten paar Quartale  ansehen, die Finanz.-Meetings und Transskripte. Dann siehst du schon  einiges an Information und wenn du dann 1+1 zusammenzählst siehst du  trotzdem, dass vor Q4 2016 keine große Änderung an der Situation  erfolgen wird. Erst dann hat man wohl die neue GPU Generation draußen,  die neue CPU Generation am bereit werden usw usf...


Im Moment spart man einfach extrem und macht trotzdem noch Verluste. Ich hoffe es bleibt genug Geld über für einen pünktlichen ZEN Release und ein ordentliches Marketing.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (16. Oktober 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Konsolenchips - man stelle sich vor, wo AMD ohne diese wäre.



*Weg! *

Zitat von Pro_PainKiller:

*Nvidia entwickelt GPU's für das Profi-Segment => die auch zum Gamen zu gebrauchen sind /// vs. \\\ AMD entwickelt Gamer APU's & GPU's => die im Profi-Segment nichts taugen... * 

;o) extra Böse gesagt ! AMD Lost Half Its GPU Market Share In A Year, Now Down to 18% - AMD verliert die Hälfte ihres GPU Marktanteil in einem Jahr,  jetzt auf 18%

Wenn's schief läuft, dann aber richtig => ARM chips no help to AMD - Not doing as well as expected - Fudzilla.com

Buried in the AMD results was a note which seemed to hint that AMD's plan to flog ARM based server chips was not going very well. Chief executive Lisa Su admitted that ARM-based server chips have experienced slower-than-expected reception from the owners of data centres and server farms.

AMD delayed its own ARM-based Opteron microprocessor, code-named Seattle, until the fourth quarter of this year. ARM was having a harder time proving itself to the multibillion-dollar market for high-end server chips.

An engineering sample of AMD's long awaited 8 core server SOC code named "Hierofalcon" has been spotted and tested and according to WCCTech it looked pretty good. Itis based around 8 ARM-64bit A57 cores running at 2.0Ghz. And although Hierofalcon maxes out at frugal TDP of 30W. 

So even the promising reviews aren't enough for AMD to be optimistic about the ARM based gear. Su said in an analyst conference call that the company expects to see "modest production shipments" of Seattle in the fourth quarter. Meanwhile, AMD's Intel-compatible "x86" server chips will be the company's mainstay product offering for data centres.

She said that AMD was continuing its ARM efforts and is seeing them as a longer term bet.


----------



## z4x (16. Oktober 2015)

Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> *Weg! *
> 
> Zitat von Pro_PainKiller:
> 
> ...



eine Quelle von Nvidia zu nutzten für amds Marktanteil.. sehr vertrauenswürdig. Davon abgesehen hat amd auch server gpus.

Und das mit dem Bwl studium war nicht darauf bezogen, dass die Leute hier meinen einschätzen zu können wie es um das unternehmen steht (das es nicht gut ist ist ja klar), sondern wie schnell es pleite wäre. Woher wollt ihr das wissen? 
Wahrscheinlich könnt ihr seriöse aussagen treffen, dass es nächstes Jahr pleite ist oder schon wäre durch irgendwelche was wäre wenn Szenarien.


----------



## Locuza (16. Oktober 2015)

Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> *Nvidia entwickelt GPU's für das Profi-Segment => die auch zum Gamen zu gebrauchen sind /// vs. \\\ AMD entwickelt Gamer APU's & GPU's => die im Profi-Segment nichts taugen... *


Aus Hardwaresicht ist die pauschale Aussage nicht korrekt. 
Was AMD und viele Mitbewerber nicht hin bekommen ist ein konkurrenzfähiges Software-Ökosystem bereitzustellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Apple ist mit sicherheit nicht nicht das Beste was AMD passieren kann, ...



Keine Sorge.
AMD ist mit Sicherheit nicht das beste, was Apple passieren kann und somit wird da auch nichts passieren.





Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> Buried in the AMD results was a note which seemed to hint that AMD's plan to flog ARM based server chips was not going very well. Chief executive Lisa Su admitted that ARM-based server chips have experienced slower-than-expected reception from the owners of data centres and server farms.



Surprise, surprise. Es haben also nicht plötzlich alle Serverbetreiber auf eine Architektur gewechselt, die zu ihrer bestehenden Software-Infrastruktur inkompatibel ist und für die es keine Prozessoren zu kaufen gibt, die gegenüber denen der bislang genutzten Architektur nenneswerte Vorteile bringen würden? Und das obwohl der mit großem Abstand zweitbeste Hersteller der alten Architektur mehrfach CPU in der neuen Architektur, von der dieser Hersteller 0 Ahnung hat, angekündigt und dann doch wieder verschoben hat?


Wirklich merkwürdig, wie sich plötzlich und überraschend Entwicklungen einstellen, die sich so überhaupt gar nicht von dem Unterscheiden, was nicht wenige Leute von Anfang an prophezeit haben...


----------



## Schinken (16. Oktober 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> AMD entlässt allerdings Mitarbeiter und gliedert Teile aus, ich glaube kaum das hier große Investition gemacht wurden.





Rollora schrieb:


> Ist mir durchaus bewusst. Nur sind  die Einnahmen durch investoren ja schon dabei, und die Investitionen in  Produkte sind Ausgaben. Wenn man sich nur ein Quartal oder Jahr ansehen  würde, würde ich dir recht geben. Aber wenn man über 10 Jahre hinweg  mehr ausgibt als einnimmt, helfen halt Investitionen auch nicht mehr.
> Und  genau das meine ich: wenn man das ganze über einen so langen Zeitraum  beobachten kann, braucht man immer weniger Kenngrößen um zu sehen, dass  hier schlecht gewirtschaftet wird.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte befürchtet missverstanden zu werden. Ich bezog mich in meinem Beispiel nicht auf AMD. Mir ging es nur darum aufzuzeigen dass weder eine schlichte Ein-Ausgabenrechnung, noch die wenigen Angaben aus dem Artikel eine belastbare Analyse von AMD ermöglichen. Damit wollte ich einem Post vor mir (von z4x) Recht geben, der durchaus treffend zusammenfasste: ,,...allein schon alles anhand von drei Zahlen abzuschätzen ist .... mutig. ''

Eine Aussage zu AMD habe ich garnicht getroffen. 

Auch das Thema Investitionen habe ich nur beispielhaft angeschnitten, um aufzuzeigen dass es viele Variablen gibt die berücksichtigt werden müssen. 

Um im letzten Punkt, dem Zugang zu Informationen (,,_Du kannst dir  die offiziellen Zahlen bei AMD ansehen, die der letzten  paar Quartale  ansehen, die Finanz.-Meetings und Transskripte._''), Klarheit zu schaffen: Selbst wenn jemand alle Informationen (dass die meisten internen uns vorliegen, bezweifle ich) die es von AMD gibt, hätte, wäre das nur ein Bruchteil der Informationen die man für eine erschöpfende Analyse braucht.  Wie erwähnt gehört dazu nun einmal das Umfeld, das hier aus einer fast unüberschaubaren Zahl von Firmen, staatlichen Regulierungen und Entwicklungen (auf dem Markt) besteht. 
Ich ziehe nicht in Zweifel dass man sich viele dieser Informationen zusammentragen kann um zumindest eine belastbare, wenn auch nicht erschöpfende, Analyse von AMD's Aussichten zu erstellen. 
Ich bezweifle nur (und da wiederhole ich mich), wie oben z4x, dass es mit den Informationen aus dem Artikel, oder einfachem Betrachten von Einnahmen und Ausgaben, egal über welchen Zeitraum, möglich ist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Oktober 2015)

In dem Thread geht es allerdings um die Einschätzung der wirtschaftlichen Lage von AMD und nichts allgemeines...


----------



## Schinken (16. Oktober 2015)

Zur Einschätzung von AMD's Situation sind deshalb aber grundsätzliche Erwägungen nicht gegenstandslos! Die Grundlagen von Analyse und Ökonomie sind es doch gerade die man beherrschen müsste, um zu einem fundierten Urteil zu kommen! Und wenn dir mein Post zu ,,offtopic'' war, hättest du ihn auch ignorieren können. Inhaltlich jedenfalls hab ich von dir noch kein Contra gehört.

Trotzdem, du hast Recht, ich will auch gar keine Ökonomiediskussion lostreten, ich wollte ganz simpel begreiflich machen das zx4 Recht hat, wenn er sagt, was er sagt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich versuche deinen Post inhaltlich zu ignorieren darum kam auch dazu noch nichts von mir. Aber warum soll man auch bei der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Lage von AMD anfangen zu fachsimpeln, die Quartalszahlen liegen mal wieder im roten Bereich und ständig werden Mitarbeiter entlassen, Bereiche ausgegliedert, ist doch klar auf der Hand das alles momentan auf Zen / Artic Island rausläuft nicht mehr und nicht weniger alles andere ist Geschwalle.


----------



## Schinken (17. Oktober 2015)

Du verstehst mich wohl falsch. Es scheint du glaubtest ich würde behaupten AMD ginge es wirtschaftlich nicht schlecht. 
Dazu: Nach allen mir zugänglichen Informationen gehts AMD wirtschaftlich ziemlich schlecht.
Worum es aber die ganze Zeit ging, und worauf ich schon mehrmals hingewiesen habe, man kann AMD's wirtschaftliche Lage nicht aus den Daten aus dem Artikel beurteilen. Diese Asssage hat z4x getroffen, ich gab ihm Recht. Es ging nie um eine Bewertung von AMD's wirtschaftlichen Aussichten, wie auch ersichtlich war. Ich wiederhole mich jetzt nicht noch einmal, so kann hier munter weiter spekuliert werden.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (17. Oktober 2015)

Schinken schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich wohl falsch. Es scheint du glaubtest ich würde behaupten AMD ginge es wirtschaftlich nicht schlecht.
> Dazu: Nach allen mir zugänglichen Informationen gehts AMD wirtschaftlich ziemlich schlecht.



Ich habe eure Diskussion noch nicht verfolgt und mir auch nicht jeden einzelnen Post durchgelesen. Fakt ist jedoch, dass es AMD über alle Maße mies geht.

*Jedes Quartal *hagelt es Verluste in Höhe von hundertfacher Millionenhöhe. Dadurch wird quasi durch die Barreserven durchgebrannt wie ein heißes Messer durch Butter. Die einzige Gegenmaßnahme sind dann jährliche Mitarbeiterentlassungen um die Verluste minimal einzugrenzen. 

Da es dennoch nicht reicht hat man jetzt wieder 1700 Mitarbeiter nach China "ausgegliedert". Die rund 326 Millionen erlös daraus helfen AMD vielleicht gerade so um Zen Ende 2016 irgendwie auf den Markt zu werfen. 

Alle Bereiche haben veraltete Produkte und die Kundschaft bestraft das mit Kaufverzicht oder schlimmer sogar mit der Wahl von Konkurrenzprodukten. Das sieht man am Umsatz, der im direkten Vergleich zum Vorjahr sagenhaft eingebrochen ist. 

*Egal von welchem Winkel man es betrachtet:*
-Die Situation von AMD ist nur als schlecht zu beurteilen. Sie ist sogar kritisch und nahezu unternehmensgefährdend(!). Investoren werden schon vor einer erhöhten Konkursgefahr gewarnt. 

Das läuft so weit aus dem Ruder, dass AMD schon vage Zukunftsaussichten ohne Termin macht. Wenn die Situation sich nicht bald ändert, müssen die roten wirklich früher oder später dicht machen.


----------



## Rollora (17. Oktober 2015)

z4x schrieb:


> eine Quelle von Nvidia zu nutzten für amds Marktanteil.. sehr vertrauenswürdig. Davon abgesehen hat amd auch server gpus.


Die Quelle ist nicht Nvidia, sondern Mercury Research.
Und John Peddy Research kommen auf fast die exakt gleichen Zahlen. Nur zur Info.
Ansonsten provozierst du ein bisschen Herr Pro Painkiller. Dass du Nvidia gut findest ist ja dein Recht, aber AMD schlecht reden ist unnötig, man sieht ja eh wo sie sind. Warum sie im Profisegment nicht Fuß fassen (obwohl sie es 10 Jahre versuchen) weißt du ja selber, aber du wirst wohl zugeben müssen, dass es nicht an der HARDWARE liegt, die ist bei AMD ja ganz ok.



z4x schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Bwl studium war nicht darauf bezogen, dass die Leute hier meinen einschätzen zu können wie es um das unternehmen steht (das es nicht gut ist ist ja klar), sondern wie schnell es pleite wäre. Woher wollt ihr das wissen?
> Wahrscheinlich könnt ihr seriöse aussagen treffen, dass es nächstes Jahr pleite ist oder schon wäre durch irgendwelche was wäre wenn Szenarien.


Achso. Na das hab ich ja gar nicht gemeint.
A propos Pleite: waren es nicht BWLer, preisgekrönte, die AMD bis 2020 die Pleite vorhergesagt haben, in einem 40 Seitigen, wissenschaftlichen Paper? 

Edit: Jap, genau.

@ARM Chips: das war doch eigentlich jedem, der sich ein wenig im Markt auskennt klar, dass ARM jetzt nicht plötzlich daherkommt und den Markt umdreht.
Erstens ist der Servermarkt nicht so flexibel, dass man hier plötzlich Hardware völlig umstellt - und somit auch Software
Zweitens ist im Servermarkt das Geld vorhanden, also der Bedarf nach billigchips vielleicht nur für Heimanwender interessant
Drittens sind de Stückzahlen im Servermarkt nicht SO hoch (gut sie sind auch nicht niedrig). Der Umsatz entsteht, weil die Chips so teuer sind. Warum sollte man mit billigchips viel Umsatz erwarten?
Viertens hat Intel wie erwartet zeitnah reagiert und statt günstige, stromsparende ARM Prozessoren und Plattformen kann man günstige und stromsparende x86 Server kaufen, mit Atom oder ULV Haswell als Basis.





Locuza schrieb:


> Aus Hardwaresicht ist die pauschale Aussage nicht korrekt.
> Was AMD und viele Mitbewerber nicht hin bekommen ist ein konkurrenzfähiges Software-Ökosystem bereitzustellen.


Du warst mal wieder schneller: 
Konkret fehlt es bei AMD an den guten Treibern, dem restlichen Drumherum (Cuda und die Middlewares vs OpenCL), dem Herstellersupport von den Softwareherstellern die eben eher mit Nvidia arbeiten (liegt am Henne/Ei Problem, Nvidia hat halt 90% Marktanteil), die Stabilität usw... Wir haben auch fast nur Quadros/Teslas und wie sie alle heißen in der Arbeit.
von der Hardware her kann man AMD keinen Vorwurf machen. Man muss halt mal gegen sowas ankommen was auch die Softwareumgebung betrifft:
Nvidia Quadro M6000 Review


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (19. Oktober 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> Aus Hardwaresicht ist die pauschale Aussage nicht korrekt.
> Was AMD und viele Mitbewerber nicht hin bekommen ist ein konkurrenzfähiges Software-Ökosystem bereitzustellen.



Ja - hab ja extra bisserl übertrieben ;o) somit ist die pauschale Aussage wirklich nicht korrekt! Aber wie Du 100% richtig erkannt hast, setzt AMD ja seit Anbeginn ihrer GPU Beschleuniger auf ihre 'Gratis' & Do-It-Yourself OpenCL Strategie  (Anfangs nicht mal mit gescheiter Dokumentation & Software SDK) und hofft auf baldige grosse Erfolge. Somit sieht es heutzutage auch keiner mehr ein, in diese Richtung 'Gratis' für AMD angepasste, speziell auf GCN GPU Architektur optimierte Lösungen, sich zu erarbeiten - während dessen, Nvidia (mit ihren bösen CUDA SDK) seit Jahren, auf nahezu allen erdenklichen Gebieten gute bis optimale Lösungen anbieten kann und mit Developer-Relationship zeitnah wirtschaftliche & gute Lösungen erarbeitet - die wiederum bei der nächsten Nvidia GPU Generation dank CUDA SDK weiter verfeinert, ausgebaut  & optimiert werden können.


----------

